# Super 2 magnets



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Does any one know when and how Aurora packaged the yellow and blue
super two magnets without the dimple?They were machined like the AFX
magnets and were not radialy oriented like the cast ones were.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Not sure they were ever packaged. I believe they came in the very early versions of the Super II.
I know a guy who Lives Super II, let me email him and find out for sure.
Thanks,

Keith


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Super II I got when they first came out does not have dimpled magnets. I later bought Aurora AFX hop up kits and they came with dimple free magnets also.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*super 2*

I have heard of the Hopup kits but have never seen one.
I guess back then my local Hobby shop sucked.(still does)
I would be very interested in obtaining some.I race everything
from Tjets to unlimiteds and can trade some hard to get items
or pay cash.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Here is reply from The Super II Guy;

The yellow and blue magnets without the dimple
were the radially oriented magnets. They look
a little bit like a polymer magnet.
The magnets with the dimple were called "fully
oriented." These appeared to be more like a
conventional ceramic magnet.

The non-dimple, radially oriented magnets appeared
in the earliest Super IIs. I'm not certain if they ever
appeared in packaging. If they did, I imagine it would
have been on those pink A/FX cards.


HTH
Keith


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The one with the dimple are radialy oriented.They were compression cast under
a strong magnetic field.The early ones were cut from a block of material already
oriented then zapped in a straight line field.You can see the difference with mag-
netic viewing tape.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

I have the magnetic viewing film and never even thought of viewing Super II magnets with it. Well here it is: 
http://www.punkjob.com/SuperIIMagsOnFilm.jpg

I never could get that film to show anything meaningful. I don't see any real difference.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Do the magnets one at a time with 4 or 5 small neo rounds
from radio shack stuck to the curve inside of the magnet.
As the neos lean toward centerline at the outer edge of the 
curve the radialy oriented magnet should have a more curved
inside field and the straight field magnet should have a flatter
field across the backs of the neo rounds.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

So what's the percent difference between the "fully oriented" and "radially oriented" magnets on a dyno, all other things being equal?


----------

